# Muay Thai near Ann Arbor, MI



## Nkash (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello, I am a student at EMU and live just south of ann arbor and is interested in Muay Thai.  I was wondering if anyone knows of anywhere near my location where I can start training in Muay Thai?


----------



## frtc (Apr 8, 2014)

This is an old post but anybody looking for authentic Muay Thai in Ann Arbor is welcome to visit us at Final Round Mixed Martial Arts & Fitness Training Center.  We're open as of May 2014.  Our Muay Thai teacher is Matee Jedeepitak, who has held 4 world-championship belts including defending his Lumpinee title for 4 years.  For more information, please visit our website at www.finalroundannarbor.com.



Nkash said:


> Hello, I am a student at EMU and live just south of ann arbor and is interested in Muay Thai.  I was wondering if anyone knows of anywhere near my location where I can start training in Muay Thai?


----------

